# Ball Joint replacement.



## dmaxima (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all, Can anyone tell me the procedure on replacing lower ball joints on 2000 Maxima? I wouldn't be doing this had the service shop not ripped my boots while changing drive axles and not informed me that they ripped them! Can't just put dust boots on, have to install the whole ball joint. This is the reason why I do not like garages working on any of my cars. If I can do the job you can bet I that will do it! Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you go by Nissan, they say the ball joints are serviced as part of the control arm (meaning you would have to replace the control arm, not just the joint). You can get Dorman control arm assys. through Rockauto.com for $58 each. They recommend this because the ball joint is press-fit into the arm. Aftermarket ball joints are available. I have used them on Sentras without any problems, but I have seen a couple Nissans where others have installed them and seen them seperate from the control arm, held in by only the snap ring that comes with them. Rockauto has the ball joints from $20-$42, depending on brand. For me, if you are going to spend close to $40, you mind as well get the whole control arm, which comes with new bushings and the joint. You could also just leave it. It'll probably be a while before the joint is compromised by the torn boot. "Help! Products" used to sell ball joint boots; you may be able to find one that'll work. I've also seen an article on the web where one shows how to use a piece of heater hose to fix a compromised boot. So, you have a couple of options. If you go the "ball joint only" route, you'll still need to remove the control arm, and a ball joint press is recommended. If you go with the whole control arm, you'll just need to take the cotter pin and nut off of the ball joint and a "whack" with a big hammer will bread the stud loose. Unbolt the sway bar link, remove the nut and washer off of the front, the two or three bolts out of the rear of the control arm, remove arm and reverse procedure to install. A wheel alignment should be performed afterwards, if ball joint or control arm replacement is performed.


----------



## dmaxima (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. smj99smj I really appreciate it!


----------

